# Arraigo



## Luis Fernando (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi,

I'm Filipino citizen currently staying here in spain. Got a schengen visa before but it was already expired.

how long to wait wait for an arraigo? What are the requirements need to be submitted ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Luis Fernando said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Filipino citizen currently staying here in spain. Got a schengen visa before but it was already expired.
> 
> how long to wait wait for an arraigo? What are the requirements need to be submitted ?


so you're still here without a valid visa?


what is it you want to do?


----------



## Luis Fernando (Apr 5, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> so you're still here without a valid visa?
> 
> 
> what is it you want to do?


Yes I was staying here without valid visa. I want to apply for EEA FP in UK. We have been living together for more than 2 yrs and we want to get married in UK with my EEA national partner. My problem is I was over stayed here in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Luis Fernando said:


> Yes I was staying here without valid visa. I want to apply for EEA FP in UK. We have been living together for more than 2 yrs and we want to get married in UK with my EEA national partner. My problem is I was over stayed here in Spain.


do you mean you are here now - or that this happened in the past?

although the UK isn't part of Schengen , I know they do share info on overstayers etc., so it can't help


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

You need a valid work contract for arraigo, and continuous stay of 3 years in Spain. I would investigate very thoroughly your idea of marrying in the UK. They have very stringent rules, and are particularly punitive towards overstayers, past or present. You would have a much easier time just getting married in Spain....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

right - I've had a look at what you've written on the UK forum

I agree with what is written there - if you're planning to get married anyway then do so, that would be the simplest solution

here's info about *Residencia por Arraigo social 
*
Residencia por Arraigo


> La residencia por arraigo social puede ser solicitados por aquellas personas que acrediten una estancia continuada en España de un mínimo de tres años y que al momento de solicitarla cuentan con un contrato de trabajo.


googletranslated version


> The Social Integration Residence can be requested by persons demonstrating a continuous stay in Spain for at least three years and upon request have a work contract.


so for that you need to prove that you've been here at least 3 years & have a work contract


----------



## Luis Fernando (Apr 5, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> do you mean you are here now - or that this happened in the past?
> 
> although the UK isn't part of Schengen , I know they do share info on overstayers etc., so it can't help


Yes I am currently living here in Spain now. My only problem my schengen visa was already expired


----------



## Luis Fernando (Apr 5, 2013)

elisa31bcn said:


> You need a valid work contract for arraigo, and continuous stay of 3 years in Spain. I would investigate very thoroughly your idea of marrying in the UK. They have very stringent rules, and are particularly punitive towards overstayers, past or present. You would have a much easier time just getting married in Spain....


Ok thanks a lot.


----------

